# Etec vs. 4 Stroke weight



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

wrong forum


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2016)

tjtfishon said:


> wrong forum


sorry the mods thought this was not the right forum. I think this would have been a great benefit to quite a few members. Oh well?


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

mike_parker said:


> sorry the mods thought this was not the right forum. I think this would have been a great benefit to quite a few members. Oh well?


look in general discussion. there is quite a thread


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2016)

tjtfishon said:


> look in general discussion. there is quite a thread


Thanks!


----------

